# Website link building, how?



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

hi guys. Iv just submitted my site to google and the shopping directories, but i have no idea about link building. how exactly does it work? do websites just have a page filled with website urls? because iv not seen any other than those annoying porn affiliate sites that lead you round in circles without so much as giving you one free video 
How do i go about getting my link on good sites? do i just email and ask them to add my url somewhere?

Thanks. Dan


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

This actually takes a bit of time and dedication. Your goal is to get higher ranked websites than yours to carry your link. It takes a few weeks or even months in some cases for major search engines to pick that up. use Alexa rankings or google page rankings to figure out who has great rankings that should carry your link. Bloggers are an easy way to start. send them some free stuff and samples and ask them to blogg about it. Ive done this several times. 

This forum will actually be concidered as a backlink.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

gruntstyle said:


> This actually takes a bit of time and dedication. Your goal is to get higher ranked websites than yours to carry your link. It takes a few weeks or even months in some cases for major search engines to pick that up. use Alexa rankings or google page rankings to figure out who has great rankings that should carry your link. Bloggers are an easy way to start. send them some free stuff and samples and ask them to blogg about it. Ive done this several times.
> 
> This forum will actually be concidered as a backlink.


 awesome, thankyou! i dont really know anything about blogs, how would i go about finding a good blogger? should i just google uk bloggers and go from there?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

You'll want to stick to bloggers that have your audience, so they can even send you traffic. The bloggers will want to get something that will keep or grow their audience. They're in business too. So if you are in the UK, having UK bloggers would be more effective. Start with a list of 50 bloggers that are relevant to you. Send them an email saying that you want to send them a free product and ask if they could write a review on it, and speak their mind about it (so you better have a good product). Some of them will respond, and some of those will love to do this.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

thanks a bunch, i finally understand now 
Although giving away 50 t shirts would cripple me and put me out of business, i can start with a few and then go from there. thanks alot mate!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

Start with having links in your signature. This is considered a back link.


----------



## jayell (Dec 1, 2011)

Backlinks work *best* when you have high-ranked websites that have been up & running for a while that are the same business as you are having links from their site(s) to yours...
but the more websites that have links to your website the better...you can make backlinks from adding a link to your website in your signature on forums, links from blog comments (some people consider that spamming though) and you can also use IBP-Internet Business Promoter which will automatically submit your website and all of it's pages to every search engine you want it to...


----------



## bengbeng13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I have been learning about SEO also, and link building though time consuming, is actually fun, enriching(as you have to build content) and worthwhile doing. 

You can go research online more on SEO too, it will help in your education. I personally recommend SEOMOZ, you can google for them, i like it because its like what T-Shirt forum is, having a forum community on SEO with experts sharing. 

All the best to your link building , update us on your progress on what works and what doesn't. : ) 

Oh, when you build links, you should have an anchor text, instead of just showing the website url, because url means nothing to the google bots , while anchor text will explain it to the bots. You can google on anchor text for more info too : )

Cheers mate


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I remember when I started to learn SEO a few years ago, the times have certainly changed. It is no longer how many backlinks you have, rather the quality of them and the PR of the page you are getting them from. Google doesn't care if you have millions of backlinks, well actually some studies have shown that Google devalues your site then, rather Google wants you to have high quality backlinks that have the anchor text as your keyword so that they trust your site.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

One thing to remember is that slow and steady wins the race. There are companies and sites out there that will promise you tons of backlinks overnight. This is a bad idea. Paying for links will not help you and in some cases Google will penalize you for it.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

EnMartian said:


> One thing to remember is that slow and steady wins the race. There are companies and sites out there that will promise you tons of backlinks overnight. This is a bad idea. Paying for links will not help you and in some cases Google will penalize you for it.


Never go for those packages that say they will give you 100000 backlinks that you get as a comment on your blog, they are using a tool called Xrumer to do this and it will have a negative impact on your site. I don't know how much other SEO pro's charge but I charge around $2000 a month to get and maintain rankings so if you are looking for a professional to do that work for you make sure you investigate what they have done for other sites and if they come off as shady in any way, because if they do anything blackhat your site could be deindexed from Google before you know it and you would have to start a whole new site!


----------

